# Are non-UK citizens eligible for State Pension?



## rockafunked (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Can't seem to find a definitive answer to this. Are non-UK citizens resident in the UK on a Tier 2 visa eligible for the State Pension, having paid NI contributions?

Some websites state that workers that are working on a temporary basis will not be eligible for the State Pension, although what constitutes "temporary" isn't really defined.

Would be grateful if you could provide links to any resources.

My apologies if this topic has been broached before.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think so. You have to have an ILR (Indefinate Leave to Remain) in order to claim any public funds. 

If one does not hold a British Citizenship or at least an ILR & claims public fuss their application is bound to be refused when applying for extension or requesting futher leave to remain.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you contribute enough in national insurance. A new law being brought in by government will make a minimum contribution term of 10 years. If you contribute less, you get no pension. Anything under 35 years (which gives you maximum pension) will be worked out proportionally. Sometimes you can transfer your entitlement to your home country's state pension scheme, if there's a social security agreement between the two countries.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Joppa knows everything. 

Joppa are you a lawyer or an immigration advisor.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Neither!


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Neither!


Hmmmmm INTRESTING


----------



## rockafunked (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Joppa. Somewhat assuages the anxiety about paying a lot to the state without getting something back, in the case that I do stay here to work for the long term.

Any links to resources I can use to monitor developments in this area btw?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/browse/working/state-pension is a good site.


----------

